# video - Rio in the Winter



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a new video of Rio out for a walk in the winter ... if you look at the end ...Kian makes a cameo appearance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZxJulcTZFw

enjoy


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Great video. Looks like Rio likes playing in the snow.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah - this is his 2nd winter - he doesn't mind the snow - the jacket really helps keep him warm when it's colder.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Great video... thanks for posting it. Our little girl would freeze into a popcicle, she's a Florida 'cracker' ... which means born and bred in Florida.
The temps started dropping here early this morning, first time in about a year and it was 50 degrees here this a.m. - Ziva went out to potty and came running back to get in bed under her covers. I think snow would take her over the edge.. hehehe 

Every now and then my husband and I discuss moving back to our home state of Ohio but then we see the news with below freezing temps, sleet, hail, blowing snow and think naaaaahhhhhh - we'll stay here under the swaying palm trees 8)

Again great video.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

treetops, great video man.... thanks for making Kian more famous ;D
we'll have to get them in action out in the field.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice video, Rio looks very comfy in his coat. The cold and snow didn't seem to bother him at all. 

This is Catan's first Winter and at first I thought he would be fine in the cold but this past weekend he lasted a half hour in the forest and we had to get him out as his whole body was a shaking.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks to Crazy Kian for the jacket rec (www.chillydogs.ca) ... they make jackets specifically for the long and lean build of V's, Wiems, and Whippets.

Now Rio is toasty and warm ... and I'm in the poor house ... at least it beats being in the dog house :


----------

